# Listen to Galland talk....



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2004)

Here is a small little wav file that has Galland talking about a conversation with Goering.... It runs in Quicktime....


http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/audio/galland.wav


----------

